# 00142 Left Front Dampening Adjustment Valve (N336)



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Coming along the M25 today hit a massive bump in the road and immediately the suspension error light came on.

Quick scan with Carista gives the above code, so either the sensor has come lose or the shock is buggered. Was a Big Bang!

Any thoughts on further diagnosis? Must admit to never being overly happy with Magride so may be the excuse I need to change shocks.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

This post -

*00142 Magride Open Circuit*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2012089


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

SwissJetPilot said:


> This post -
> 
> *00142 Magride Open Circuit*
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2012089


Thanks, found that after I posted :? have asked if he resolved the issue.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

ab54666 said:


> Coming along the M25 today hit a massive bump in the road and immediately the suspension error light came on.
> 
> Quick scan with Carista gives the above code, so either the sensor has come lose or the shock is buggered. Was a Big Bang!
> 
> Any thoughts on further diagnosis? Must admit to never being overly happy with Magride so may be the excuse I need to change shocks.


Every time I've had a mag ride shock go by going down a pothole it's made a massive bang and you can see inside the barrel of the wheel and all round the arches the Actual contents that blew out of the shock , makes a right mess :?


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Knight-tts said:


> ab54666 said:
> 
> 
> > Coming along the M25 today hit a massive bump in the road and immediately the suspension error light came on.
> ...


Every time? This has happened often?!? Those things are not by any means cheap! Or did you have them covered under warranty or something?


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Knight-tts said:


> ab54666 said:
> 
> 
> > Coming along the M25 today hit a massive bump in the road and immediately the suspension error light came on.
> ...


It did make one hell of a bang! Bracing myself for new suspension......... that'll be a shame!


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

TT'sRevenge said:


> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> > ab54666 said:
> ...


I've had 3 shocks go over the last 4 years at a total price of £2000 ( at my cost) 2 of them blew out , 1 of them was leaking


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

ab54666 said:


> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> > ab54666 said:
> ...


Like I said before check the barrels of your wheel and Inside arch closest to the suspension.That will tell you whether you've blown them about, yes two of them did make a loud bang when I went down a massive pothole


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Will do, although I've driven 100 miles since in the rain so may have washed it away!

What was the cost of a new shock? Assume you changed in axle pairs? Or not necessary?

I'd like to keep the mag ride in some respects (originality), but realistically it's not that great a suspension system.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Shock , bump stop and cap + labour = £720

Shock & cap + labour = £704

Shock + labour = £604

All done by Audi Leicester :


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Knight-tts said:


> Shock , bump stop and cap + labour = £720
> 
> Shock & cap + labour = £704
> 
> ...


Thanks,

Not as bad as I thought. Hopefully they didn't;t rest your Revo map?


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

ab54666 said:


> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> > Shock , bump stop and cap + labour = £720
> ...


I stressed to Audi not to disconnect battery as it is mapped


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Knight-tts said:


> ab54666 said:
> 
> 
> > Knight-tts said:
> ...


 

If you still have the receipt, do you have the part numbers? Going to make some enquiries.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

This is the parts list for rear passenger side


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Brilliant, much appreciated.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

ab54666 said:


> Brilliant, much appreciated.


No problem remember parts only lol no labour


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Knight-tts said:


> ab54666 said:
> 
> 
> > Brilliant, much appreciated.
> ...


Yer realise that, and apparently the price of the shock has gone up £30. Taking it in next Friday, will report back.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

ab54666 said:


> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> > ab54666 said:
> ...


Front might be different to rear?


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

It was indeed an exploded shock, so just over £700 later all sorted.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

ab54666 said:


> It was indeed an exploded shock, so just over £700 later all sorted.


Yep standard , glad you got it sorted 8)


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Knight-tts said:


> ab54666 said:
> 
> 
> > It was indeed an exploded shock, so just over £700 later all sorted.
> ...


I think that one was a big part of my suspension issue before the explosion as the car does feel so trashy now.

1 down, 3 to go - thanks for your help.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

ab54666 said:


> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> > ab54666 said:
> ...


Anytime mate glad to be of help 8)


----------

